# Yabba Dabba Doo!  MS loves Aladin too!



## Greg Truby (Oct 2, 2009)

It is my understanding that Microsoft has finally figured out what anyone here coulda told 'em years ago.  That Aladin Akyurek is a truly world class Excel talent and one of the most helpful guys you're ever gonna meet.  They have [finally] awarded MVP status to Aladin! Woo hoo!

In typical Aladin style, his words to me were that he hoped the award would provide motivation and benefit to his students and school. 

CONGRATULATIONS, ALADIN!  It is most assuredly well deserved.


----------



## Richard Schollar (Oct 2, 2009)

CONGRATULATIONS Aladin!!!!!!!!!

Sooooooooooooooooooooooooooo long overdue

Thanks for all the first class assistance over the years by the way!


----------



## Colin Legg (Oct 2, 2009)

Congratulations, Aladin.


----------



## Domski (Oct 2, 2009)

Many congratulations Aladin!!! 

Can't believe it took so long although it probably took them until now to work out what some of the incredible formula you post actually do!!! 

Dom


----------



## TinaP (Oct 2, 2009)

Well deserved and long overdue.

Congratulations


----------



## arkusM (Oct 2, 2009)

Congratulations! Well deserved. Thank you for both your active and passive help!


----------



## RoryA (Oct 2, 2009)

Congratulations! I must confess, I had always just assumed you _were_ one!


----------



## VoG (Oct 2, 2009)

Congratulations Aladin 

_Very_ overdue.


----------



## Oaktree (Oct 2, 2009)

About time


----------



## Smitty (Oct 2, 2009)

Congratulations Aladin!

Very well deserved and long overdue.


----------



## schielrn (Oct 2, 2009)

Congrats Aladin, tehre are many of formulas that you have provided me and I still use, but still have no clue how exactly they work.  Even though I am starting to figure it out day by day.  

Definitely deserved.

Now the question is will he even see this in the lounge, as I don't recall ever seeing him post in here?  He's alwyas hard at work coming up with these brilliant formulas.


----------



## T. Valko (Oct 2, 2009)

Congrats, Aladin!

I find it hard to believe that you are just now being awarded MS MVP.

I always thought you were one of those "covert" MS MVP's that didn't make your award public.


----------



## Tom Urtis (Oct 2, 2009)

This has to be Microsoft's longest running oversight in its MVP award selection history, thankfully now finally confirmed which it should have been years ago.

Congratulations Aladin, and many thanks for helping me learn more about Excel over the years from your brilliant formula solutions.


----------



## barry houdini (Oct 2, 2009)

I have to echo all the previous comments, congratulations Aladin, this community certainly recognises your contribution.

Personally, you've provided me with endless inspiration, knowledge, motivation and assistance over the last few years, thank you.

regards, barry


----------



## Peter_SSs (Oct 2, 2009)

I had assumed that Aladin was on a 'non-public' Microsoft MVP list or else he had been offered MVP status and declined. If this has only just happened, then it is certainly long overdue. 

Congratulations Aladin!

_Hopefully, Microsoft will soon update their Excel MVP list as I can't find Aladin on it at the moment._


----------



## T. Valko (Oct 2, 2009)

_



Hopefully, Microsoft will soon update their Excel MVP list as I can't find Aladin on it at the moment.

Click to expand...

_ 
I think I'm allowed to disclose this! If not....

It's the MVP's decision as to whether or not to go public. If they choose to not go public then they won't appear in the *public* MVP directory.

</B></I>


----------



## error_free (Oct 2, 2009)

Congratulations Aladin, truly well deserved...you helped me with my 1st ever post on here....


----------



## Peter_SSs (Oct 2, 2009)

#NAME? said:


> I think I'm allowed to disclose this! If not....
> 
> It's the MVP's decision as to whether or not to go public. If they choose to not go public then they won't appear in the *public* MVP directory.


OK, makes sense. So maybe we have now just arrived at the position I thought we were already at:





Peter_SSs said:


> I had assumed that Aladin was on a 'non-public' Microsoft MVP list ...


----------



## sanrv1f (Oct 3, 2009)

congrats master

ray:


----------



## DonkeyOte (Oct 3, 2009)

Absurd it's taken this long for AA to get this recognition !

Congratulations Aladin - I have undoubtedly learnt more formula tricks from you than any other


----------



## SydneyGeek (Oct 3, 2009)

Well, I always assumed that you were a 'secret' MVP -- no idea how they overlooked you for so long. 

Congratulations Aladin, it's waaay overdue!

Denis


----------



## ZVI (Oct 3, 2009)

It is my opinion that Aladin Akyurek is so valuable, powerful, quoted and world famous person that he can establish his own awarding and even reward the MS for his favorite toy – the magic lamp and ring. i.e. Excel 

Aladin, I wish that all be obeyed for you in your life as well as Excel formulas!

Vladimir


----------



## NateO (Oct 3, 2009)

Congratulations, Aladin! As noted, very well deserved!


----------



## Oorang (Oct 3, 2009)

Long overdue. I've been around the Excel comunity for a long while and I don't think it's an overstatment to say that Aladin is probably the best formula guy in the world. Glad to see you get your props


----------



## serdar (Oct 3, 2009)

Congratulations, Mr.Aladin!
In Turkish: Tebrikler, Aladin Bey.


----------



## Krishnakumar (Oct 4, 2009)

Congratulations, Aladin!


----------



## pgc01 (Oct 4, 2009)

Congratulations, Aladin, and thank you. I've learned a lot from you over the years.


----------



## Nimit (Oct 5, 2009)

Aladin, My Best Compliments to the GURU of SUMPRODUCT() !


----------



## MyExcel (Oct 5, 2009)

Congratulations! Aladin 
You are the master of Formula's 
u deserve that


----------



## Andrew Poulsom (Oct 5, 2009)

At last! Congratulations Aladin.


----------



## texasalynn (Oct 5, 2009)

Congratulations Aladin - you are a true master.  I give many thanks to all you have taught me.  I agree that many of your formulas I know work but haven't a clue what they are doing.  Truly well deserved.  Hopefully you will make your MVP status public some day, but if not goes to show how humble you are.


----------



## Cbrine (Oct 5, 2009)

A well deserved award!  Your formula's are always amazing, once I've figured out what the heck they actually do!

Cal


----------



## Juan Pablo González (Oct 5, 2009)

Definitely well deserved and long overdue.  Congratulations!


----------



## Mark O'Brien (Oct 5, 2009)

Congratulations to Aladin.

BTW, does Aladin know this thread exists?  He typically doesn't look at this part of the forum.


----------



## Joe4 (Oct 5, 2009)

Congrats Aladin!

No Excel MVP list could be complete without you!


----------



## exceluser2007 (Oct 5, 2009)

Well done Aladin!

Thanks for your great help since I've joined this fantastic forum!


----------



## Fazza (Oct 6, 2009)

Congratulations, Aladin. So many magical formulas and much patient, persistent help on thousands of Mr Excel forum threads.  Regards


----------



## PaddyD (Oct 6, 2009)

About bloody time.


----------



## Gerald Higgins (Oct 6, 2009)

Yeah like rorya and several others have said - you mean he wasn't already one ?!?!?!

Congratulations Aladin !

Usually when I see that Aladin has posted in a thread, I don't bother reading much further because I know he'll have answered it and probably with the best possible solution


----------



## Aladin Akyurek (Oct 7, 2009)

It's hard to formulate something better than just "thanks" for the kind words you expressed. Thank you all:

<TABLE style="WIDTH: 91pt; BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse" border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=121 x:str><COLGROUP><COL style="WIDTH: 91pt; mso-width-source: userset; mso-width-alt: 4425" width=121><TBODY><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; WIDTH: 91pt; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8" height=17 width=121>Alynn</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8" height=17>Andrew</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8" height=17>arkusM</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8" height=17>Barry</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8" height=17>Cal</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8" height=17>Colin</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8" height=17>Denis</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8" height=17>Dom</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8" height=17>error-free</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8" height=17>exceluser2007</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8" height=17>Fazza</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8" height=17>Gerald</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8" height=17>Greg</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8" height=17>Joe4</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8" height=17>Juan</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8" height=17>Kris</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8" height=17>Luke</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8" height=17>Mark</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8" height=17>Matt (Oaktree)</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8" height=17>MyExcel</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8" height=17>Nate</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8" height=17>Nimit</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8" height=17>Oorang</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8" height=17>Paddy</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8" height=17>Pedro (PGC)</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8" height=17>Peter (SSs)</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8" height=17>Peter (VoG)</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8" height=17>Richard</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8" height=17>Rory</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8" height=17>Sankar</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8" height=17>schielrn</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8" height=17>Serdar</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8" height=17>Smitty</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8" height=17>T. Valko (#NAME?)</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8" height=17>Tina</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8" height=17>Tom</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8" height=17>Vladimir</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Nimit (Oct 7, 2009)

Aladin,
Always a pleasure, Sir.


----------



## fairwinds (Oct 7, 2009)

Late but very warm congratulations!


----------



## Aladin Akyurek (Oct 7, 2009)

fairwinds said:


> Late but very warm congratulations!


 

 I apreciate...


----------



## RichardS (Oct 8, 2009)

Late also, but agree with Paddy, about bloody time.

You probably used a formlua to get all the names to thank in your first post to the thread. Nothing would surprise me.


----------



## Aladin Akyurek (Oct 9, 2009)

Thanks Richard (RichardS, that is).


----------



## Alisya (Oct 9, 2009)

Congrats Aladin. You have been am inspiration to me, your formulas have cut down so much of work manual processes where even VBA is not even required.


----------



## Sandeep Warrier (Oct 11, 2009)

Congrats Aladin!!!

Like many others, I too thought that you were already one...


----------



## Domenic (Oct 11, 2009)

Congratulations, Aladin!  You're a true Excel Master!

I really appreciate all the help you've given me over the years.  I've learned so much from you, and continue to do so.

I just can't believe that the award has only now been given to you...


----------



## Aladin Akyurek (Oct 12, 2009)

Alisya said:


> Congrats Aladin. You have been am inspiration to me, your formulas have cut down so much of work manual processes where even VBA is not even required.


 
You are welcome and thanks for the kind words...


----------



## Aladin Akyurek (Oct 12, 2009)

Thanks Sandeep...


----------



## Aladin Akyurek (Oct 12, 2009)

Domenic,

I appreciate your attention. Congrats to you too...

Aladin


----------



## Domenic (Oct 13, 2009)

Aladin Akyurek said:


> Domenic,
> 
> I appreciate your attention. Congrats to you too...
> 
> Aladin



Thanks, Aladin!


----------



## Ron Coderre (Oct 13, 2009)

First, I'm stunned and shocked that he wasn't *already* a Microsoft MVP. I'd assumed he just wasn't public about it, as some are. (I'm still reeling in disbelief.)

Second, congratulations to Aladin! Very well deserved and inexcusably long overdue.


----------



## Trebor76 (Oct 13, 2009)

Congratulations Aladin 

I suppose it's better late then never.

Well done!!!


----------



## Aladin Akyurek (Oct 14, 2009)

Ron, Trebor

Thank you.

Aladin


----------



## hatman (Oct 16, 2009)

Unbelieveable!  Many others have gotten here before me, expressing more eloquently than I could surprise that Aladin wasn't already an MVP, or simply chose not to advertise the fact.  The image that comes to my mind is one of famous scientists and thoreticians toiling away laying the foundations of modern science, while gaining no recognition from contemporaries.  I'm glad you didn't need to burned as a heretic, Aladin, to gain the recognition you so deserve.  Thank you again for each and every time that you offered me guidance and answers, both directly and inderectly.  I can only speak for myself, but even when I offer solutions to others, in many cases, the ultimate source of the knowledge was an Aladin post I had stumbled across in my own research.


----------



## erik.van.geit (Oct 17, 2009)

Aladin,
Don't know how you become a Microsoft MVP these days, but whatever the criteria are, you are a Most Valuable Person.

thank you for all what you have done for me and many others
best regards,
Erik


----------



## Oorang (Oct 17, 2009)

Well... a _mostly_ valuable person at any rate


----------



## jeffreybrown (Oct 17, 2009)

Yes without a doubt congratualtions.  I too thought you were an MVP and especially after reading about the The Cell Master's on Colo's Excel Junk Room webpage.  Thanks for the help and looking forwarded to more down the road.


----------



## Aladin Akyurek (Oct 19, 2009)

Hatman, Erik, Oorang, Jeff

Kind of you all. Thanks...

Aladin


----------



## colleen (Jul 2, 2010)

By hook or by crook I am the last one in your book. Congratulation, better late then never I learnt so much from Gurus such as your self. You have certainly gifted a lot to all of us.


----------



## Aladin Akyurek (Jul 5, 2010)

Thanks Colleen.


----------



## SuperFerret (Jul 5, 2010)

I go away for one week and come back to find out Aladin wasn't already an MVP?!?!

Many congratulations Aladin!! Definitely well deserved!


----------

